# Anuew and Tnex at the same time?



## LittleBearBermuda (Sep 25, 2020)

Has anyone experimented with spraying both at the same time? I just ordered 1.5lb of Anuew and want to spray both at the same time. They have different MOA and the Anuew brochure talks about mixing primo with it for great results.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

This blog post just posted the other day on this exact subject: https://greenkeeper.blog/2021/06/17/mixing-pgrs-can-transform-your-putting-greens/

EDIT: This thread also has some mentions of some folks doing this, and I think greendoc chimed in with his concoction as well. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=54


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

LittleBearBermuda said:


> Has anyone experimented with spraying both at the same time? I just ordered 1.5lb of Anuew and want to spray both at the same time. They have different MOA and the Anuew brochure talks about mixing primo with it for great results.


If you really want to put your lawn on lockdown throw some Paclo in there too :lol: Last year, I mixed Paclo and T-Nex together and I was mowing like once a week and barely cutting anything off. I think @Thor865 is doing all 3 of them this year on his TifGrand, it's under his Journal page.


----------



## LittleBearBermuda (Sep 25, 2020)

Mightyquinn said:


> LittleBearBermuda said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone experimented with spraying both at the same time? I just ordered 1.5lb of Anuew and want to spray both at the same time. They have different MOA and the Anuew brochure talks about mixing primo with it for great results.
> ...


I'm definitely going to try it. I have been maintaining my lawn at .3 and would like to keep it there until October. I think I'll try .15/m Anuew mixed with .25/m Tnex and see what happens.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> LittleBearBermuda said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone experimented with spraying both at the same time? I just ordered 1.5lb of Anuew and want to spray both at the same time. They have different MOA and the Anuew brochure talks about mixing primo with it for great results.
> ...


I'm running low rates of tnex and paclo and yes you definitely can put the lock on a lawn.


----------



## Texas_Bermuda (Sep 1, 2018)

I combine tnex and anuew on my palisades, which I keep longer at 1.5" due to shade. I apply about 75% of the min label rate of each (0.18oz/1k and 0.22oz/k anuew). the anuew as I understand extends the suppression and mitigates bronzing. Not sure honestly whether it's any better than just tnex so I might experiment a little this summer. The hold is fantastic - 350GDD since last app (14 days) and mowed today first time in a week. Took off probably a gallon of clippings on 1.1k sft. The lock is real.

I've heard PGR reduces water need. Maybe it's the central Texas heat but The palisades still show stress after 5 days of no water. So that's frustrating. But in general, the app rate and combo work well for me. pic today 7 hours after pgr reapp with feature, and mow 6 hours later. a little discolored by the feature at the moment.


----------



## LittleBearBermuda (Sep 25, 2020)

Texas_Bermuda said:


> I combine tnex and anuew on my palisades, which I keep longer at 1.5" due to shade. I apply about 75% of the min label rate of each (0.18oz/1k and 0.22oz/k anuew). the anuew as I understand extends the suppression and mitigates bronzing. Not sure honestly whether it's any better than just tnex so I might experiment a little this summer. The hold is fantastic - 350GDD since last app (14 days) and mowed today first time in a week. Took off probably a gallon of clippings on 1.1k sft. The lock is real.
> 
> I've heard PGR reduces water need. Maybe it's the central Texas heat but The palisades still show stress after 5 days of no water. So that's frustrating. But in general, the app rate and combo work well for me. pic today 7 hours after pgr reapp with feature, and mow 6 hours later. a little discolored by the feature at the moment.


Great info. Thank you!


----------



## LittleBearBermuda (Sep 25, 2020)

Just an update. I got back from vacation a few hours ago. I sprayed .2oz/m of Anuew and .3/m of Tnex on the 6th and my last cut before vacation was the morning of the 11th. It was cut to .3 inch and is currently at .4 of an inch. This is a great PGR combo for anyone going on vacation. I'm more than pleased with the results. On a side note I have a dollar spot outbreak that I'm surprised with. I sprayed 4oz/m of clearly 3336f on the 9th. I thought I would be good while I was gone but it didn't work out as planned.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

@LittleBearBermuda It seems a lot of us 419 guys are dealing with some dollar spot.


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

Dollar spot is taking over my yard as well after 3 weeks of rain. I had been running preventative apps and still had it break through.


----------



## LittleBearBermuda (Sep 25, 2020)

Redtwin said:


> @LittleBearBermuda It seems a lot of us 419 guys are dealing with some dollar spot.


 @Redtwin Yeah, I was just surprised because of the heavy application of clearlys I sprayed. It was my first time using clearlys and I expected it to work just as well as propiconazole. I was wrong lol.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

LittleBearBermuda said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> > @LittleBearBermuda It seems a lot of us 419 guys are dealing with some dollar spot.
> ...


Forgive the highjack but I was able to get out on the grass in the early morning and I have mycelium present so most likely dollar spot is my issue. I'm poking my head in the sand and just going to push growth a little more. I was sort of starving it a little to control growth but I guess that was a bad idea.

Back on topic... I did go ahead with my T-Nex application yesterday.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Weekly.

Anuew is great for the mutations on my putting greens; however, it starts regulating sooner, but burns out sooner..adding primo helps on that backend - longevity. 2.5oz pimo and 1.5oz anuew is my acre rate


----------



## LittleBearBermuda (Sep 25, 2020)

Redtwin said:


> LittleBearBermuda said:
> 
> 
> > Redtwin said:
> ...


I'm in the same boat. Going to add humic today and firtlizer tomorrow and I'll see what happens. I'll spray another round of Anuew and T-Nex probably Wednesday.....maybe I can add Propiconazole to that mix.


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn (Sep 27, 2020)

I would spray propiconazole separately, its also got a pgr effect.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Boy_meets_lawn said:


> I would spray propiconazole separately, its also got a pgr effect.


Yeah, if you mix it together you may want to go light on the PGR rate.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

viva_oldtrafford said:


> Weekly.
> 
> Anuew is great for the mutations on my putting greens; however, it starts regulating sooner, but burns out sooner..adding primo helps on that backend - longevity. 2.5oz pimo and 1.5oz anuew is my acre rate


That's your weekly application rate? Very low compared to label - what do you suggest for fairway heights at GDD interval? I need more than 10 days suppression that I'm getting with T-Nex so I'm considering this combo since it's a foliar unlike Paclo.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

cglarsen said:


> viva_oldtrafford said:
> 
> 
> > Weekly.
> ...


This is putting green application. So a fraction of my fwy / tee rate.

What are you at now with your primo? Anuew is billed as a pgr that has improved regulation on mutations in putting greens. Additionally, I've been told that it's a faster acting, much lower half life (burns out quicker). If you're not getting good results with your current plan, just bump the rate up.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

viva_oldtrafford said:


> cglarsen said:
> 
> 
> > viva_oldtrafford said:
> ...


Gotcha. I'm applying 0.25 oz/M primo (hybrid label rate)and that works well but at 250 GDD interval I'm spraying about every 10 days with temps in the 90s. Would be great to extend that closer to 350 GDD if it doesn't take a lot of the Anuew product to do it. What's your fairway/tee rate?


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

I go between 10-12 oz/acre depending on what's on the horizon for us. I have colleagues that will often do 16. I don't use anuew on fwys/


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

LittleBearBermuda said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > LittleBearBermuda said:
> ...


Results so far?


----------



## LittleBearBermuda (Sep 25, 2020)

cglarsen said:


> Results so far?


Great! I ended up spraying .2oz/m Anuew and .25oz/m T-Nex. The suppression is great and so is the color retention. Only downside so far is my lawn has become so dence it takes longer to dry out and it's needs to be verticut and I do not have a verticutter.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

LittleBearBermuda said:


> cglarsen said:
> 
> 
> > Results so far?
> ...


How many days of suppression are you getting?


----------



## LittleBearBermuda (Sep 25, 2020)

cglarsen said:


> LittleBearBermuda said:
> 
> 
> > cglarsen said:
> ...


Last app 8 got 15 days until suppression starts to wear off. After that I got another 10 days of residual. I let it come completely out of suppression to fix a problem area.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

LittleBearBermuda said:


> cglarsen said:
> 
> 
> > LittleBearBermuda said:
> ...


iNTERESTING, I only got no additional suppression with addition of 0.1 oz Anuew to 0.4 oz T-nex. Only gives me 10-12 days on common bermuda. This round I bumped up to 0.25 oz Anuew - if I can't get significantly more days it may not be worth it for me.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Anyone else experimenting with combination rates for these two?


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

cglarsen said:


> Anyone else experimenting with combination rates for these two?


I'm running 4oz/acre of both, but I'm staggering them. I try to only spray paclo when rain is coming because I'm not dragging water hoses over this lawn.


----------

